# [gelöst] dbus-Trouble

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Tagen häufen sich hier Fehlermeldungen der Art " Can't connect to dbus-server"... von verschiedenen Anwendungen. 

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

 ergibt immer, dass dbus läuft. Daher wollte ich dbus nochmal frisch installieren und bekomme jetzt das hier:

```
Tux share # emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC dbus) 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/dbus" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.4.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 (masked by: package.mask)

/etc/portage/package.mask:

# wegen Hardware-Erkennung maskiert

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Leider läuft hier ein amd64 mit dbus-1.2.3-r1 (kde-4.4.5). Kann man das keyword mit kalkulierbarem Risiko setzen oder sollte ich die Neuinstallation besser aufgeben?

UweLast edited by uhai on Wed Nov 24, 2010 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> - sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 (masked by: package.mask)
> 
> ...

  Hm.., so wie es ausschaut hast Du die zZt stable Version =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 selbst in der /etc/portage/package.mask maskiert...?!

Warum?

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  Hm.., so wie es ausschaut hast Du die zZt stable Version =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 selbst in der /etc/portage/package.mask maskiert...?!
> 
> Warum?

 

Ja, warum? Kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Mein eigener Kommentar hilft mir jetzt auch nicht mehr...

War irgendwie wohl eine "Problemlösung" im Zusammenhang mit "Hardware-Erkennung".

Tja, hier gilt wohl auch wieder "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil".....

Jetzt funzt es wieder. Danke Josef95 für den Zaunpfahl-Wink.

Uwe, der mir dem dbus tanzt.  :Smile: 

----------

